# Autotrail Habitation Service



## aescules

After reading on here good reviews about Autotrails own service centre, I decided to book my 3 year old Scout in for its Hab service.

I booked the vehicle in in January and got a date in April, I was told that if I could drop it off earlier and it might get done early. Sure enough I got phone call about three days early, to say the vehicle was ready. 

I was told by Mark that the service was complete, and that they had found a high damp reading 18.5% in the area of the rear window. I asked what what we needed to do to bring the level down, Mark said that they had already re-sealed the rear window.

In the report it showed high damp readings on the offside of the van at about floor level possibly 24'' inch from front and back, these readings 21% and 23%. When I went to collect the vehicle I was a bit late collecting it so collected the keys from security.

When I got home and inspected the vehicle, there has been no resealing done at all. I contacted Mark the following day, he said that they only do re-sealing if they need to do so - and in this case the workshop must of decided it wasn't required.

I think the cost of this service was £280 inc vat, is the re-sealing etc normally done in this situation.

I must say I was disappointed as Mark had come across very profesionally in my dealings with him.

Thanks for your help

Andrew


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Check the readings yourself.

Dave p


----------



## Broom

Hi Andrew

If you are not happy with anything to do with your service at Auto Trail, make contact and discuss with Mark, if you are still not satisfied talk to Paul Boulton same number. 

Don't give in until your satisfied

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## wakk44

Habitation service=annual rip off.The most important thing to have checked is the damp test as I have found out recently to my cost.

Damp repairs are very labour intensive and consequently expensive to repair so better to catch them early before major damage occurs.I wouldn't be too concerned about a reading of 18.5%,it could just be condensation,you can get a reading of 20% if you just put the probe on your arm.

Having said that it could be an indicator of future problems so it is an area to keep an eye on in future.I don't use main dealers for damp tests or habitation services as they charge an arm and a leg.

I prefer to choose a local or mobile repairer from personal recommendation who you can trust,there are a few trade members on here who do mobile servicing who have a good reputation.

I intend to have my van damp tested every spring in future and I would recommend everyone to do the same,particularly with an older motorhome,although damp problems can occur in newer vans as well.


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

I think that annual habitation service is just as important as the vehicle service. It’s not just about checking for damp, think about your gas, 12v, 240v and water all being subjected to vibration and impacts as you drive along the silky smooth roads that we have 8O 

The combination of services in a van could be lethal if they were damaged. The test is only as good as the day it was done (a bit like an MOT) but I’d rather be in a van that had all the services checked 10 months ago than one which has never been checked since new.

There are enough videos on Youtube to show the consequences of these services failing, it’s best to be safe than sorry and after all what’s £150 compared to the safety of your family :!: 

I cant belive it when people dont bother to have it done or say they do it themselves. You cant do it properly without the right test equipment for gas and electric systems.

Andy


----------



## sennen523

Hi All,
My now 12 month old Autotrail is due for Habitation Service including Damp checks. My dealer has quoted £170 + VAT., does this seem a reasonable price? I just wondered what The average payment is across the country.

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## ubuntu1

This is why you should have a habitation service carried out - Why have a service


----------



## Oscarmax

My 2008 Cheynne 660 had no selant around any of the windows, I noticed water leaking around the windows, I applied selant around all the windows.


----------



## kaacee

sennen523 said:


> Hi All,
> My now 12 month old Autotrail is due for Habitation Service including Damp checks. My dealer has quoted £170 + VAT., does this seem a reasonable price? I just wondered what The average payment is across the country.
> 
> Regards,
> sennen523.


My annual habitation check is due next month and I have been quoted £195.00 (incl VAT), so yours appears pretty much the same.

West Country Motorhomes who supplied my van are doing the check for me.

Keith


----------



## stephenpug

we had ours done by mark at central leisure services cost £95 and he comes to you did a very thorough check and found damp of 90% by the nearside wheel arch it is a 12 month old autoquest 140 and is now being repaired under warranty so for us it was £95 well spent


----------



## GRUMPYOB

Caravan Hospital in Wenvoe near Cardiff have just quoted less than 100 quid for habitation service on my Kontiki, including damp and gas checks. Cheaper than all other local dealers and I trust them after years of use with caravans.
What's the average cost of vehicle service for 6000 miles 3 litre ducato base vehicle?


----------



## popsi

SENNEN 523 PLEASE CONTACT ME WE ALSO HAVE SAVANNAH 0210 BUT DIDNT BUY LOCALY DONT KNOW WHERE TO GO WE LIVE IN CONWY 
mods edit - e mail address removed for security


----------



## spatz1

In knowing nothing about this ,I have a " habitation check" curiosity that i wonder if some person could answer ...

I finished being gas registered when "corgi" went and was pleased to see a test nipple on my motor home which makes things very simple .. but as regards the gas testing of motorhomes and not having any experience in that field, i was wondering of the requirements by law.. I notice there are those who have posted of testing or how to, but do they not condem themselves to blame and consequence should an incident occur ???

And of the damp test... Enless something accurate has come along, are the damp meters being used the same as those that were used to find damp anywhere in a house of yesteryear primarily for the perpose of generating work/con.... ?

I supose what i really want to know of the habitation check is...

do i get some sort of paperwork signed by a qualified person in each field attached to the certificate or whatever they issue, 
IE - from a registered Gas safe fitter
- from a registered electrician

And if not ,why not...


----------



## DJMotorhomer

sennen523 said:


> Hi All,
> My now 12 month old Autotrail is due for Habitation Service including Damp checks. My dealer has quoted £170 + VAT., does this seem a reasonable price? I just wondered what The average payment is across the country.
> 
> Regards,
> sennen523.


Hi

Mine was £115 (no vat charged - not regd) done at my home - completely professional and highlighted damp in 3 places in an 11 month old MH !!!!! J M R Caravan Care - they were superb


----------



## sennen523

Hi popsi,
You are very welcome to PM me about your Savannah. You will probably need to subscribe to MHF which is well worth the money.
Hope you are enjoying your Savannah.

Regards,
sennen523.


----------



## popsi

thank you but dont know how sennen 523 

regards popsi


----------



## arrow2

A mobile mechanic did habitation on my van in Mar - high readings all around, but he said "probably due to condensation and bad winter weather". Had it rechecked last week at Dolphin, they replaced a panel and resealed - offside rear behind seat - all for around £250. They carried out a habitation at same time for just over £200. Good service and value I thought - but lesson is get the damp check done in late spring / early summer to prevent false readings.


----------



## b2tus

The very highly regarded Johns Cross in Sussex charge £135+VAT for a habitation service.


----------



## popsi

can anyone give me info on a vet near the tunnel in calais this is our first time taking motorhome to europe havnt a clue on anything.
we go 04/09/11 back on the03/12/11. anyone willing to let us follow them .we HOPE to go as far as Benidorm,thank you we will be most gratefull.

Alan and Sheila and Molly


----------



## wasfitonce

*Habitation Service costs!*

 My first hab test is now due and will be using a local mobile engineer. He will come to my house at £90  all in. Local agent wanted £250!!!

Paul


----------



## xgx

Had mine done today by CLS ... on the drive... beat that for convenience!!

Mark is methodical and thorough and very good value at £95,

I have no hesitation in recommending his services, he's second to none!

No surprise really, he's a fellow motorhomer with an independently assessed Approved Mobile Workshop :wink:


----------

